# Enemas for foals ??s



## LittleRibbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Can someone help answer some questions and your reasons about giving enemas to your foals

Do you always give them and if so how soon after birth?

What type....do you use a regular Fleet or the neonatal Fleet ( children...I would think that the only difference would be the amt. but I really have no idea )

Ive heard use luke warm h2o and mild dish soap and also h2o and mineral oil...what do you all use?

I cant remember the brand but I did see one that contained saline but I would think that could cause dehydration in the foal....or am I being silly??

Now for the amt of solution.....how much would you give a foal.

Also how far in does it need to be safely and affectively inserted.

I also have a couple other ??'s that I would appreciate your thoughts on

Do you use iodine or nolvasan on the umbilical cord

Do you wash your mares udders before the foal starts to nurse to reduce the possible incidence of septicaema or will the foals immune system pretty much take care of that.

I will call to have the vet come out ( 'cause Marty hates Florida )the sec. she starts to go into labor but I cant be sure he will be here on time...Holly is due July 9th....and I am a wreck.... please pray for us!! Maybe the vet can give me an epidural!!

Thanks for all of you thoughts and opinions

Heidi


----------



## Miniv (Apr 28, 2010)

It's not silly to be asking about this stuff, it's about being prepared.

Dipping the navel can be done with either nolvasan or gentle iodine.

We are always prepared to give an enema but about half the time the foal will beat us to the punch. What tends to trigger them with having their first poop (getting rid of the meconium) is their first good nursing - either from mom or from a syringe using mom's milk.

If they've nursed and nothing is happening, and that first three hour marker is getting close, we give the enema.

We tend to buy a Children's Fleet. Once it's used I clean and re-use the applicator until it wears out. Our homemade enema is: 50% warm water, 50% mineral oil, and a drop of liquid soap. (The children's applicator is small enough that it can be safely inserted entirely.)


----------



## Carolyn R (Apr 28, 2010)

I always give an enema. If it is a regular size fleets, I just give half and toss the rest. I insert the tip about half way for a new born (I do it once the are stable on their feet). Hold their tail down for for about a minute and get out of the way .I use novalsan (I actually use the generic chlorhexadine) and I put it in a spray bottle and *saturate *the area. I do this a few times a day for the first week. I also wash the udder.


----------



## barnbum (Apr 28, 2010)

I always washed the mare's udders before foaling. If they were getting close--it was done--and again if they didn't go for a few days. They LOVE it.

I dipped the cord rather than sprayed--doc said it covered better.

I didn't want to give an enenema unless it seemed to be needed, but the doc said he sleeps better knowing a foal has had one.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 28, 2010)

Dont be embarassed!

I dip rather then spray and I use nolvasan just so my foals bellies do not turn red:OKinteresting

I always give an enema and to be honest have found colts usually need one the next day as well not sure why but just has been my experience. I personally use a child size fleet and dump the contents and fill with just warm water that has always done the trick for me

I do clip bellies a little bit prior and then do wash the mares udder sometimes they get those icky crusties in between



but if it is not washed just prior to foaling I do not worry as long as I know I gave her a good cleaning a few days prior.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 28, 2010)

I would only give an enema if I saw straining and nothing to show for it. As it stands (knock on wood) my foals have all passed meconium within an hour of birth/standing. I always have an infant fleet enema on hand, though.


----------



## MindyLee (Apr 28, 2010)

WALMART has baby ones for under $2 for a 2 pack! Perfect size!


----------



## Marty (Apr 28, 2010)

Are you going to make me come down there and sedate you? Becareful what you wish for cause I'm getting tired of being landlocked in the summer. I am so overdue for the beach.

Ok, I have children's enemas in the tack room but have yet had to use them. The first poop is called the meconium and all mine usually passed it in a timely manner. If I saw a lot of straining and no progress, then I would use the enema. I use iodine spray and dose it good at birth, then a couple more times after that.

Breathe......breathe....TTYL


----------



## Becky (Apr 29, 2010)

I use the child size Fleet enema bottle. My vet has instructed me to pour out what is in it and use a mild soap/water mixture. He said dish soap, but in the barn, I've been using baby shampoo. Works well!

Interestingly enough, I generally never have to give an enema to a newborn. The last two were about a week of age. The most recent was my last foal born this year. End of March and a filly. I noticed she had a distended rectum, so I gave her a couple of enemas about a day apart. She still was having hard manure balls and I gave her a teaspoon of mineral oil by mouth. That solved the problem. She was eating dirt and garbage all the time and I think was the cause of her problem. She outgrew the 'junk' eating and is fine now.

1% iodine or nolvasan work for disinfecting umbilical stumps.

I try to wash the mares udder with warm water a day or two before she foals. But if it doesn't get done, it's not critical.


----------



## kmh (Apr 29, 2010)

We use the childrens Fleet enemas. We have not had to use them very often, but we do keep them on hand just in case. We give the foal at least 3 hours to expel the meconium on their own after they have nursed, if nothing is happening after that time frame we will give the enema.

We give about a 1/3 of the enema bottle at first. We let them expel that fluid then give them another 1/3 of the enema bottle if they still cannot pass the meconium. We give the enema slowly and a little at a time, just our preference.

Mares udders are washed several times before they foal. The fuller the udder gets the more difficult it becomes to get in between the two udder sides to get the dirt out, I prefer to clean their udders every 2-3 weeks. As they get closer to foaling the udder is checked daily for udder production changes and if it needs cleaned again, I will wash it with a warm water cloth.

We also clip the mares flanks, inside & a small area of the outside of hind legs (above the hock area) and some of the belly just in front of the udder to get rid of the long hair. The foal will search in these areas for the udder and could possibly get the long, shedding hair in their mouth, therefore we partially clip the mares coat to avoid any problems later on.

We use 1% iodine to dip navels and a shot glass works perfectly for the foals navel. I put the iodine in the shot glass and place the glass firmly against the belly of the foal and shake the glass to be sure to cover the entire navel area.

Happy foaling...take a deep breath and R-E-L-A-X. (I know, easier said than done) LOL

Steph


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 29, 2010)

I do the same with the baby enemas. I even have used a little Ivory bar soap and shaken it up really well. Seems to get things going well.

And last year was the first year we have used the nolvasan and loved it. Didn't burn them like iodine can after treating a few times!

So I guess this means a certain mare is pregnant???? YAY!


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 29, 2010)

I dip and have used both Iodine and the Nolvasan, I just hate the smell of the later. 

When it comes to the enema, all my babies have passed their meconium just fine but sometimes in a day or so if I think they are straining too much I have used an enema. I only use a little warm water and have used a drop of baby shampoo or Ivory liquid, I simply use a baby nose thingy..what ever it's called, but if using a fleet bottle I would always pour out what's in it and just use warm water. I think I remember a long time ago being told the Sodium biphosphate or phosphate is not good to use. And yes I too have noticed the colts have needed it more than the fillies.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Apr 29, 2010)

Debby said:


> I dip and have used both Iodine and the Nolvasan, I just hate the smell of the later.
> 
> When it comes to the enema, all my babies have passed their meconium just fine but sometimes in a day or so if I think they are straining too much I have used an enema. I only use a little warm water and have used a drop of baby shampoo or Ivory liquid, I simply use a baby nose thingy..what ever it's called, but if using a fleet bottle I would always pour out what's in it and just use warm water. I think I remember a long time ago being told the Sodium biphosphate or phosphate is not good to use. And yes I too have noticed the colts have needed it more than the fillies.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 29, 2010)

WHY is it the COLTS who need the enemas more often? And has anyone noticed it's the COLTS who are SLOWER to locate the milk bar??? (THAT is even more odd.)


----------



## LittleRibbie (Apr 29, 2010)

OOOps..still attempting to get used to the new forum buttons.

Yes Kim...its official Miss Holly is cooking up a little black and white filly.

Thanks for all the ideas and thoughts about giving enemas to the youngsters. Still adding things to my foaling kit and it looks like the childrens Fleet will be in there as well and hopefully I will not have to use it.

The last few months have been very busy for me so I havent had the time to dwell on Hollys pregnancy or worry about it. Now however I have a few months off and am able to spend every sec. w/the horses..so now every little thing the Diva oh, sorry..I mean Holly does, makes me nervous....the poor thing cant poop w/o me checking it...checking the color of her stream of pee...dont ask me what the heck Im looking for...she's probablly ready to head back to the hills of Tenn.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Apr 29, 2010)

Luckily Holly will be having a filly so she will be quick to belly up to the milk bar!!


----------



## sfmini (Apr 29, 2010)

We will give one if needed, but no fleets. Our vet feels it is too harsh and she told us to use a syringe and soapy water. Use dish soap, Joy if you have it. Just insert the tip of the syringe in and you can be comfortable knowing you can't use too much pressure and cause damage.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Apr 30, 2010)

sfmini said:


> We will give one if needed, but no fleets. Our vet feels it is too harsh and she told us to use a syringe and soapy water. Use dish soap, Joy if you have it. Just insert the tip of the syringe in and you can be comfortable knowing you can't use too much pressure and cause damage.


Thanks Jodi, that was something I wasnt sure about....just how far and not putting too much pressure..now I know

thanks again


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 30, 2010)

Colts need it more than fillies because their pelvises are more narrow.

I *always* use enemas - fillies and colts. Generic store brand fleet-type, adult size (but usually only use half in mini foals). I had a vet decades ago tell me that the faster the foals poop, the sooner the toxins are moving out of their systems, and the less you need to worry about it.

I iodine the navels, pop in the enema, stay to make sure the placenta passes and is whole, see if the foal will get up and walk and is vigorous and looking to suck. They've usually passed the meconium before they are even ready to stand... while I'm toweling them and waiting for the placenta.

Then I usually take a break to throw out the placenta and wash off the foaling fluids (I'm allergic - good business to be in for me, heh?



) and then I watch on camera to make sure the foal seems to be finding the faucets. Then I go back out and make sure the foal is sucking well and not just going through the motions.

Those of you who wait to see if the foal is going to be straining - by the time you see that, your foal is *sick*. Foals will generally suffer in silence before they begin to strain. Also, keep your eyes open for a rolling foal - a newborn foal, or one a few days old who is rolling is NOT "cute" - it's in pain. They don't learn rolling from their moms that quickly. It's a sign that your foal is in distress.

If a $1.00 enema can PREVENT any of this from happening - why *not* do that? You spend 11 months waiting for that foal... you vaccinate and worm the mare (or I hope you do) - you stay up nights waiting for the baby or trying to be there to help if needed during the birth. Why not spend a dollar and 30 seconds to pop in an enema?


----------

